# ICS on Ntelos...please help a guy out



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

So I have a problem. I have a phone on a small carrier (ntelos) but would love to have ICS on my phone. It's the Showcase. I see all kinds of Rom. On the forums but can't find one for my version, just Cspire.

I want to flash one and give it a go but I don't want to have mms or data problems. My wife is pregnant and we send mms all the time.

Is there any way to know whether or not I'll have issues before flashing.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

mrsethprice said:


> So I have a problem. I have a phone on a small carrier (ntelos) but would love to have ICS on my phone. It's the Showcase. I see all kinds of Rom. On the forums but can't find one for my version, just Cspire.
> 
> I want to flash one and give it a go but I don't want to have mms or data problems. My wife is pregnant and we send mms all the time.
> 
> Is there any way to know whether or not I'll have issues before flashing.


Look a little harder my friend

Look for DEVIOUS build 34.0

Look in downloads 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

I have searched and searched. Cant find a definite answer. Especially on the gummy release, a quick look at my post history will show I'm pretty much asking the same questions over and over. The closest I got to answer was from Zerocool. But he wasnt certain at all. I'm happy to do the reading and homework. Point me in the correct direction.


----------



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

You sir, have made my day!


----------



## g0dfath3r71 (Apr 29, 2012)

mrsethprice said:


> You sir, have made my day!


I too have NTelos and I'm running with the Milestone X2, were you able to use DEVIOUS?


----------



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

g0dfath3r71 said:


> I too have NTelos and I'm running with the Milestone X2, were you able to use DEVIOUS?


yeah I'm running devious build 34 now. Loving it....had some minor kinks (still having) but overall. I'm so happy with it.


----------

